# Jekyll & Hyde Blowout!



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I just bought a 2-bottle set of Jekyll & Hyde for $19.95 (regularly $50)! A liquor store in Henderson, NV, bought a bunch last year, and didn't sell all of them, so they're blowing them out. We're going to crack them open next week, and if they taste half as good as they look, we're going to buy a bunch more.

You might want to check around your areas for similar deals.

http://www.drinkjekyllandhyde.com

PS: Anybody ever had this? How does it taste?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never had it, but it sounds great. I looked at the recipes on the website and I really liked the sound of the shot with tequila layered into it. The recipe said "Be warned." Yikes!

Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## frforums (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, we are going to have to get some of that for our next office party!!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

LV Scott T,

I am going to Vegas next weekend. Is it Lee's Liquor that's got them? If so which store. I would really like to buy a bottle. I didn't even see them last year. 

BTW I live in Kingman and come to Vegas at least once a month. Keep me up to date on the good sales!! Thanks.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

tallula_g said:


> LV Scott T,
> 
> I am going to Vegas next weekend. Is it Lee's Liquor that's got them? If so which store. I would really like to buy a bottle. I didn't even see them last year.
> 
> BTW I live in Kingman and come to Vegas at least once a month. Keep me up to date on the good sales!! Thanks.


Yes, Lee's Liquor on Sunset (next to Outback), east of Green Valley Parkway.

T minus 9


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank You, that's the one I usually go to. My father lives close to it.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey, This looks good! What is this exactly? Never heard nor seen before


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, we opened the bottles last night... and we ARE going back for more! I don't drink, but I sniffed each of the bottles before pouring a shot for my son (yes, he's 21). The red stuff (berry liqueur) smelled like strong cough syrup and the black stuff (spicy herbal liqueur) smelled kinda earthy. They layer nicely, with red Jekyll on the bottom and the darker Hyde floating on top.

My son (the taste tester) says it was like doing a shot of Jager followed by a smooth, slightly-sweet chaser, all in 1 glass. He's hooked, and plans on buying a bunch for himself (to take to parties).

T Minus 3


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> My son (the taste tester) says it was like doing a shot of Jager


You mean Jagermeister liquor? 
Have you to mix together the 2 kind of liquors before drinking or is it just an option? 

That makes me really confused, I never seen something like that before...


----------

